# info on certain depts? Mboro,Easton,WB,Worcestor



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone had any info or work on a couple of towns. I was looking for info on Middleboro, Easton, West Bridgewater, and Worcestor. What the departments are like, How are the officers you're working with, ops tempo, problem areas, equipment, etc?


----------

